# Holster Help! SA1911



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I'm looking for a holster for my Springfield 1911 Loaded. It has ambi safety which cuts my holster choices. Does anyone have a good suggestion? I prefer a waist holster and I'm in Cali, so it's useless to carry a concealed holster. Kaydex or leather?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Why does an ambi-safety cut your choices?

I like a leather holster. I don't like the way the other feel adn wear the weapon. But you can hear the same argument from any side of the fence.

Do you want a concealment holster? IWB? OWB? Shoulder rig?


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

You should probably move to another state before you start messing with guns......did you not ever watch terminator???? that man is wild!!!!!


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Check out Ross Leather, I am a fan of theirs.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

SIGCrazie said:


> I'm looking for a holster for my Springfield 1911 Loaded. It has ambi safety which cuts my holster choices. Does anyone have a good suggestion? I prefer a waist holster and I'm in Cali, so it's useless to carry a concealed holster. Kaydex or leather?


OK...so you're in Cali...and don't want a "concealed" holster, what exactly are you looking for? A duty rig with level III retention? A "range beater", a drop leg tacti-cool holster. Just a decent OWB for use at classes....

I'm also _assuming, _that it's a _FULL SIZE _Loaded (non-railed) we're talking about here, not a Loaded Champ, Loaded Micro, Loaded MC Operator, or Loaded Long Slide.

Help us help you. :mrgreen:


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*Rofl*



knoxrocks222 said:


> You should probably move to another state before you start messing with guns......did you not ever watch terminator???? that man is wild!!!!!


:anim_lol: GET TO THA CHOPPA!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> OK...so you're in Cali...and don't want a "concealed" holster, what exactly are you looking for? A duty rig with level III retention? A "range beater", a drop leg tacti-cool holster. Just a decent OWB for use at classes....
> 
> I'm also _assuming, _that it's a _FULL SIZE _Loaded (non-railed) we're talking about here, not a Loaded Champ, Loaded Micro, Loaded MC Operator, or Loaded Long Slide.
> 
> Help us help you. :mrgreen:


Wasn't there like ..3 of these in three different forums all from the same guy?
So many questions..So little time..lol


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

my ss loaded lives in a sparks vmii. The ambi safety is not an issue.


----------



## xXxplosive (Nov 18, 2009)

In my opinion simply the best on the market for my 1911's, sigs and S&W's:

5 shot leather .com
Mr. John Ralston.

Tremendous quality in his work and materials at very reasonable prices...............


----------

